# How to get started.



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been getting very interested in trying a pipe and have done tons of research. There is just so many variables out there to make my head spin. Different pipe materials, seems like an infinite number of pipe tobacco blends to choose from, seasoning a new pipe, tobacco storage, pipe maintenance, etc, etc.

I have done a lot of searching before posting, but haven't really found an all around answer.

So, for someone that wants to get started with something a bit nicer than a cob and has nothing pipe related, what do you all suggest? 

What is the best way for storing tobacco?

What would be a good blend for someone who enjoys full bodied cigars?


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> I have been getting very interested in trying a pipe and have done tons of research. There is just so many variables out there to make my head spin. Different pipe materials, seems like an infinite number of pipe tobacco blends to choose from, seasoning a new pipe, tobacco storage, pipe maintenance, etc, etc.
> 
> I have done a lot of searching before posting, but haven't really found an all around answer.
> 
> ...


One of the most reliable pipes in an affordable price range is the Dr. Grabow line. You can get them online and even in tobacconist shops for around $30. Many shapes to choose from. I have a couple of Grabow Golden Dukes that I use every day.

If you buy bulk tobacco, it's generally the convention to store it in Mason Jars. No need for humidors if the lid is on tight. If you get canisters or tins of tobacco, it's usually fine to leave them in their container.

For a full-bodied pipe tobacco blend, try Hearth & Home's Freight Train, available at pipesandcigars.com. It's not a "cigar blend" but a rich and full-bodied pipe blend. If you are adventurous, look for medium to full-bodied "English" blends, of which there are many on that site.

I went from cigars to pipes, and started out with baby steps, like aromatic cavendish blends, but I very quickly found myself craving stronger stuff.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> So, for someone that wants to get started with something a bit nicer than a cob and has nothing pipe related, what do you all suggest?
> 
> What is the best way for storing tobacco?
> 
> What would be a good blend for someone who enjoys full bodied cigars?


I suggest you start with a cob regardless. They are exceptional smokers and I love all of mine. They don't require a break-in, smoke super dry, and have the perfect bowl size to begin packing with. There is nothing wrong with a cob. A lot of seasoned smokers with tons of briar pipes still smoke cobs in their rotation as well.

If you are dead-set on starting with a briar, then I would jump up to a quality Savanelli. You can get them cheaper than other briars and they are quality. Can't go wrong with an estate from Smokingpipes.com as a starter Briar either. Stick to the 45-70 dollar ranges.

Best way to store your baccy? It's allllll about mason jars baby. Super Easy. Nothing to it. Fill, put lid on, done. I store all my tinned tobacco in mason jars as well. Just keep filling the empty tins with a couple bowls full to keep dry for smoking right away.

I suggest you skip aromatics and go straight for some Full Virginias (be careful puffing though, they tend to bite novice pipers) or maybe a Balkan. My two favorite blends that seem to have that meaty cigar taste is Sam Gawith's Full Virginia Flake for a nice mellow medium bodied cigar flavor and Larry's Blend from Hearth & Home for a more meaty fuller body cigar taste. Also, by trying Larry's you'll experience some latakia, which is a mainstay in English and Balkan blends. The sooner you find out about how you feel about latakia, the sooner you will be able to really branch out and discover different pipe tobaccos.

Pipe smoking is a different animal than cigars, so don't expect to get a punch in your mouth of flavor. They are more subtle flavors.

I also suggest you skip the "3-step" packing method. I hate that method and think it's part of the reason so many novice pipers can't keep their pipe lit. Youtube the frank method and learn it! It is a beautiful packing technique that'll keep your pipe smokin the whole bowl through! ipe:

Also, don't skimp on the pipe cleaners. Buy them by the box full! You'll go through a million, especially if you start with a briar instead of a cob.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

I think that I may enjoy latakia. Had a cigar yesterday with some in it for the first time ever (Spectre by AJ Fernandez) and I loved it so much I immediately ordered another box. Had a very nice smokey meaty flavor. Almost like a BBQ.

I have noticed a lot of people mention drying their tobacco before smoking. How long do you usually leave it out, and how dry are we talking?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> I think that I may enjoy latakia. Had a cigar yesterday with some in it for the first time ever (Spectre by AJ Fernandez) and I loved it so much I immediately ordered another box. Had a very nice smokey meaty flavor. Almost like a BBQ.
> 
> I have noticed a lot of people mention drying their tobacco before smoking. How long do you usually leave it out, and how dry are we talking?


Yep, that's Latakia for sure. I think Larry's Blend would treat you just fine. Also all the Frog Morton series are great for beginners and vets a like. I love me some Frog Morton On The Bayou!

Drying is really mostly personal preference. You have to experiment. You will find over time that certain blends just taste so much better dry while others are rancid :lol: You'll learn moisture content by pinching the blends, much like you learn when a cigar is "just right" by lightly squeezing it.

I myself like to leave a tin with a couple bowls worth in there, and let it dry for 24 hours then smoke it, then smoke the other bowl in 48-72 hours later. That way I can judge taste based off of varying drying times. If I take it straight from a tin or a jar, I might put it under a table lamp in direct light for 30-45 minutes to get it to dry out a bit.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> I think that I may enjoy latakia. Had a cigar yesterday with some in it for the first time ever (Spectre by AJ Fernandez) and I loved it so much I immediately ordered another box. Had a very nice smokey meaty flavor. Almost like a BBQ.
> 
> I have noticed a lot of people mention drying their tobacco before smoking. How long do you usually leave it out, and how dry are we talking?


It's a personal preference but I find I like my baccy quite dry - almost crispy but not quite. Blends with that awful PG in them will be very resistant to drying and will tend to re-wet themselves while smoking - total pain in the butt IMO. Anyway, take a pinch of tobacco and squeeze it between your thumb and forefinger then let go. If it sticks together like play-doh it's too wet. It should spring back and fall off your fingers. If it doesn't, leave it to dry longer. I dry mine till just before it crunches. Smokes better and has way better flavor if you ask me.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you gentleman. Already picking up much more than I was on my own. Is there any popular online retailers in general you all prefer? Kinda like a CI for pipes?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll second the Grabow, even though I don't personally own one. They definitely get good reviews. :tu As for the tobacco, there is the satisfaction angle as well the training angle. With cigarettes and cigars, light 'em up and smoke 'em until they go out, possibly relighting a cigar or picking a butt out of the ashtray, but pipes are not quite so straightforward. I'd get some Prince Albert, Sir Walter Raleigh or Carter Hall to train with and to break in that new Grabow, until you get the drift, then move up to some Irish Flake or Royal Yacht, to match your cigar nicotine levels and heavier tobacco flavor. Just a potential first semester curriculum. :smile: And pipe cleaners.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> Thank you gentleman. Already picking up much more than I was on my own. Is there any popular online retailers in general you all prefer? Kinda like a CI for pipes?


You're welcome! Never fear asking, I love giving my knowledge :thumb:

If you are intereseted in restored ready to smoke estate pipes, I love Tobacco Pipes, Smoking Pipes, Estate Pipes & Pipe Tobacco at Smoking Pipes .com

For just regular pipes I like PipesAndCigars.com - Pipe Tobacco, New Pipes, Estate Pipes, Cigars - PipesandCigars.com

Both are awesome for tobacco purchases. I am also a fan of 4noggins.com for tobacco and cleaning supplies.

And for the daring, there is always Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Coupons and More | eBay


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

I did find pipesandcigars.com and it seems suspiciously similar to CI, not that it is a bad thing.

Also, I noticed there seems to be a few different cuts as well. Is there really any large difference between them?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GreenSkyy said:


> Thank you gentleman. Already picking up much more than I was on my own. Is there any popular online retailers in general you all prefer? Kinda like a CI for pipes?


For me, it's generally smokingpipes, 4noggins, or pipesandcigars. Always buy enough for free shipping!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> I did find pipesandcigars.com and it seems suspiciously similar to CI, not that it is a bad thing.


CI recently bought Pipes & Cigars, which helped both increase their inventories. Even CI has an improved pipe dept now.

Between the various pipe tobacco sites, I have the most experience with Pipes & Cigars, and I think they have a great selection and service. 
4noggins.com is very highly esteemed in this forum, so check them out too. They have a lot of things P&C doesn't have, and vice-versa.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> I noticed there seems to be a few different cuts as well. Is there really any large difference between them?


Not a ton. The biggest difference is flake vs. cut varieties. There's also ropes, but I don't know much of anything about them.

Flake takes some time to master, but has some of the best flavors IMO. You can just rub them out to begin with until you're ready to fold or roll or whatever you so choose. I suggest you google flake preparation to grasp a better understanding of what I am talking about.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Any preference between bent and straight and any reasoning between them? Was thinking I am going to order a Dr. Grabow Duke bent. I noticed that it is filtered, which begs the question....leave it in or remove? 

Also, on a side note, how do you give ring gauge on the forum?


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> Any preference between bent and straight and any reasoning between them? Was thinking I am going to order a Dr. Grabow Duke bent. I noticed that it is filtered, which begs the question....leave it in or remove?
> 
> Also, on a side note, how do you give ring gauge on the forum?


Straight if you think you'll mostly be holding your pipe in your hand and taking puffs, bent if you like to clench the pipe. At least, that's the usual practice. Mostly it's aesthetics. Which style appeals to you visually. I have mostly straights, but I've been thinking of getting a bent Grabow Omega.

As for filters, they collect tar and moisture, but they can remove some of the taste. A filter Grabow does not require that you have the filter in. I don't use them. They need to be changed out every 3-4 smokes, which is kind of a hassle.

Giving ring gauge requires first that you've made 100 posts. Then to do so, you click on the little sheriff star at the bottom of people's profile on their posts.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GreenSkyy said:


> Any preference between bent and straight and any reasoning between them? Was thinking I am going to order a Dr. Grabow Duke bent. I noticed that it is filtered, which begs the question....leave it in or remove?
> 
> Also, on a side note, how do you give ring gauge on the forum?


There's a little star at the bottom of the avitar/profile info. Hit that and a box pops up, say okay. :smile: You need 100 posts to give 1RG, with 1 added for each 100RG you accumulate, so the more RG you have, the more you can give. Here -- like this. :lol:


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

freestoke said:


> There's a little star at the bottom of the avitar/profile info. Hit that and a box pops up, say okay. :smile: You need 100 posts to give 1RG, with 1 added for each 100RG you accumulate, so the more RG you have, the more you can give. Here -- like this. :lol:


I see. Thank you sir. :laugh: Guess I got some more posting to do yet.

Another question, has anyone tried any of the CAO blends? I enjoy their cigars, and was looking at throwing a sampler in with a few others to start. I can already tell with all the variety of blends, flavors, and types that this is going to be a very slippery slope.....


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> Another question, has anyone tried any of the CAO blends? I enjoy their cigars, and was looking at throwing a sampler in with a few others to start. I can already tell with all the variety of blends, flavors, and types that this is going to be a very slippery slope.....


Being that you are a cigar smoker...you may be very let down by the "flavors." Most of them smell great, taste terrible. I myself stay as far away from most aromatics as possible. And for me that includes all the Drew Estate and CAO brands.

Also, don't know if you have read about ghosting, but aromatics ghost like a mofo, IE: they leave behind a flavor that will then carry over into the next blend smoked in that pipe. My buddy who smoks aros has a set of pipes for cherries, caramel/vanillas, fruits, mint, and cavendish....so that is something to keep in mind when playing with aros. Not that a cherry blend that ghosts a pipe your smoking vanilla tobacco in would be a terrible thing, just wanted to make sure you were aware that that will happen.

Same thing goes for heavy latakia blends vs. light virginias. the latakia will ghost the virginia blends.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

I did read about ghosting and figured I will pick up a cob or two seeing how cheap they are for flavored blends and to test a few different things till I find what I like and learn a bit more before breaking in a briar. I haven't smoked too many infused cigars, but enjoy a lot of Drew Estate stuff. The Java Maduro and Tabak Line are regulars in my cigar rotation.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> I did read about ghosting and figured I will pick up a cob or two seeing how cheap they are for flavored blends and to test a few different things till I find what I like and learn a bit more before breaking in a briar. I haven't smoked too many infused cigars, but enjoy a lot of Drew Estate stuff. The Java Maduro and Tabak Line are regulars in my cigar rotation.


I think the cob idea is excellent!

And from what I understand a lot of the Drew Estate pipe tobaccos have a lot of cigar leaf in them, so maybe I should stop being stubborn and try some. I've also heard that Mac Baren makes a mean aro that's both flavored but still holds a true tobacco flavor that doesn't taste like burnt casing the whole time uke:. A couple times I've had some Mac Baren Vanilla Cream in my cart but dumped it for one reason or another.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I took the plunge. Ordered myself two legend cobs, one straight and one bent. A tin of Balkan Sasieni, H&H Larry's blend, frog on the bayou, and then an oz each of cherry cordial, cinnamon roll, and snow drift. (Russ' monthly blends) Plan on using one cob for the aromatics only. Will also see if I develop a preference of straight vs bent before ordering my first briar. :woohoo:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> I did read about ghosting and figured I will pick up a cob or two seeing how cheap they are for flavored blends and to test a few different things till I find what I like and learn a bit more before breaking in a briar. I haven't smoked too many infused cigars, but enjoy a lot of Drew Estate stuff. The Java Maduro and Tabak Line are regulars in my cigar rotation.


Lance, I'm in the same boat as you. I absolutely love most everything DE puts out. I even keep a couple acids in a Ziploc for a change of pace. I love the Tabaks, and both my wife and I love the Javas as well. If you like those then you may actually like the DE pipe tobaccos. I know Brandon doesn't care much for them (and his word on this matter is worth 1000x mine, believe me :smile, but if you and I agree on cigars, then maybe the DE tobacco is worth a try. I like aromatics and am just starting to rekindle my interest in pipes and want to try other blends. I picked up the DE Central Park Stroll a while back and I think it's great. But to each his own, it may not be for you!

If I were you I would join the *Newbie Sampler Trade for Pipes* thread and get hooked up with an experienced guy. That's what I did and I'm pretty stoked to try out some new blends!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> Well I took the plunge. Ordered myself two legend cobs, one straight and one bent. A tin of Balkan Sasieni, H&H Larry's blend, frog on the bayou, and then an oz each of cherry cordial, cinnamon roll, and snow drift. (Russ' monthly blends) Plan on using one cob for the aromatics only. Will also see if I develop a preference of straight vs bent before ordering my first briar. :woohoo:


:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Well done sir! And all those blends are grade A choices. Larry's and Frog On The Bayou are two of my all time favorites!

Be sure to let me know how you feel about those aros! Congrats, I am sure you will find the hobby quite enjoyable.

Remember, pack half as hard as you think you need too, tamp half as often as you think you need too, and there's no shame in relighting.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Remember, pack half as hard as you think you need too, tamp half as often as you think you need too, and there's no shame in relighting.


I did a quick search but couldn't find the exact quote, so this is approximate:

Pack lighter than you think you should. Smoke your tobacco drier than you think it should be. Smoke slower than you think you should.

I'd add tamp half as hard as you think you should.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok... I'm gonna throw a wooden shoe into the machinery...

I'm one of the folks that doesn't dry pipe tobacco.

When ya dry pipe tobacco flavor is lost. Period. Not drying it means I have to light my bowl more often, but big whoop, lighting a pipe a couple times a bowl is SOP.




Also... buy WAY more pipe cleaners than you think you will ever need. Then use one every time you smoke.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Ok... I'm gonna throw a wooden shoe into the machinery...
> 
> I'm one of the folks that doesn't dry pipe tobacco.
> 
> ...


That's funny to me because to me if I don't get at least 15-20 minutes of lamp drying on a blend I think it smokes sour! :lol:

Just like I said earlier, so much of pipe smoking is experimentation and trying different things. Especially when it comes to drying a tobacco. Some blends I find smoke better bone dry, others I only set under a light for maybe 15 mins to get a little bit out.

And I second the pipe cleaner comment. Every time I order anything from a tobacco retailer, I mean anything, cigars, tins, ash tray, lighter, whatever have you; I throw a couple orders of pip cleaners on there :lol:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Ok... I'm gonna throw a wooden shoe into the machinery...
> 
> I'm one of the folks that doesn't dry pipe tobacco.
> 
> When ya dry pipe tobacco flavor is lost. Period. Not drying it means I have to light my bowl more often, but big whoop, lighting a pipe a couple times a bowl is SOP.


You Non-dryer riff-raff are always mucking up the works! 

As much as I consider Mark a much more seasoned pipe smoker than I ever aim to be, I must disagree with this statement.
I've had several tobaccos that I was quite sure I didn't even like until I dried them out good.
I discovered this quite by accident by simply neglecting various tins I didn't care for only to re-discover the same dried out tins months later.
Almost all the ones I didn't like tasted MUCH better dried out IMO.
It may be that I'm just smoking different tobacco but I'd say the flavor that is lost is NASTY flavor. Good Riddance!

I say 'almost' because the one baccy I haven't had success with is Bob's Chocolate Flake. I still hate the stuff - although I find it a bit less disgusting when dried out a bit...

Also, I've had poor luck 'force drying' tobacco by using lamps, heaters etc. I find it's pretty easy to burn the flavor right out of it. I've had the best results by just letting it dry at room temp on a piece of paper for however long it takes. The paper helps wick out some of the moisture too. You can tell because it will wrinkle up under the baccy sometimes.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I just always keep the bulk of my tinned tobacco in a mason jar, and enough for 1-3 bowls at a time in the tin to dry out. That way I always have some blends ready to smoke at any given time...of course it does require a bit of foresight into what I am going to smoke a couple days down the road...I just depressed myself. I am boring and predictable, or maybe just OCD about my pipe'in habits :lol:

But anywho, don't be afraid of over-drying either. You can always rehydrate dry pipe baccy too!


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

Branzig said:


> Being that you are a cigar smoker...you *WILL* be very let down by the "flavors." Most of them smell great, taste terrible. I myself stay as far away from most aromatics as possible. And for me that includes all the Drew Estate and CAO brands.


I went ahead and fixed this for you (in bold). Branzig is correct in his assessment, IMO.

Seriously, I've tried a ton of different aromatics and it's been disappointment after disappointment. Dunno, though, I could be wrong. Maybe you'll love them.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

One bit of advice I don't recall seeing in this thread (unless I've overlooked it) is the matter of pipe sweetening. Not everybody does this, but I've found it helpful. 

If after using the pipe a while, the pipe starts to smell "off" like musty or ashy, especially while smoking it, it helps to rub it out with a bit of pipe sweetener. There are are products sold through tobacconists and online retailers, such as Pipemaster's Clean & Cure, but you can also use some kind of booze, like rum or whiskey. Dip a pipe cleaner in the sweetener and run it through the stem and shank as many times as necessary until it comes clean, then dip a q-tip or folded pipe cleaner and swab out the bowl. Allow to dry. The next smoking experience should then have a cleaner, fresher taste and aroma. For deeper cleaning the sweetener can be used in a manner like the Salt and Alcohol treatment (Google that for a clear explanation).


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Silly question, but what is tamping?

Also, lat say the baccy does dry out too much, how does one go about re-hydrating?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Ok... I'm gonna throw a wooden shoe into the machinery...
> 
> I'm one of the folks that doesn't dry pipe tobacco.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I seem to get far more flavor after drying the tobacco. In fact, I'm often surprised by the flavor of forgotten tobacco that dried a little too much. (Admittedly, if I'm often surprised by the same thing, I'm a bit slow on the uptake, but what can you do?)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

GreenSkyy said:


> Silly question, but what is tamping?
> 
> Also, lat say the baccy does dry out too much, how does one go about re-hydrating?


Tamping is the act of using a flat surface of the tamper to either force down the tobacco when loading, or to crush the ash in the bowl (to concentrate the cherry*) while smoking. The thing we usually screw up when starting is thinking we have to compact the tobacco while the bowl burns down; we don't. We already did that. You just want to crush the ash, which, at least with my tamper, only requires dropping the tamper into the bowl with no additional force.

*Is cherry the correct term in pipe smoking? I'm drawing a blank. You know, the burning stuff...


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Gotcha, that kind of what I figured. I did look up the frank method and that will be what I try first.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Tamping is the act of using a flat surface to either force down the tobacco when loading, or to crush the ash in the bowl (to concentrate the cherry*) while smoking. The thing we usually screw up when starting is thinking we have to compact the tobacco while the bowl burns down; we don't. We already did that. You just want to crush the ash, which, at least with my tamper, only requires dropping the tamper into the bowl with no additional force.
> 
> *Is cherry the correct term in pipe smoking? I'm drawing a blank. You know, the burning stuff...


I prefer "ember", as used in http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/302638-wooden-tampers.html. p


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

That reminds me, as it often gets overlooked, a good tamper should be something a beginning pipe smoker should acquire with his first pipe. Right up there with pipe cleaners.

You can't go wrong with a basic Czech Pipe Tool. They cost about as little as 2 dollars online and usually not much more than 4 at a tobacconist.

Silver 3 in 1 Pipe Tool - PipesandCigars.com

Even cheaper is a pipe nail:

Silver Pipe Nails - PipesandCigars.com

Or for a little more, the pocket-knife style tamper/reamer:

Stainless Bat Sytle Pipe Knife - PipesandCigars.com


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Man, and I thought cigar smoking had a lot of ins and outs when I first started.... :shock: I'm sure it's the same though. Lots of experimentation to find what works for yourself. All the info here has gone a long way, I must say.

On a side note, if I do find this as something I enjoy and decide to slide further down that slope, what would opinions on this being my first briar?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> That reminds me, as it often gets overlooked, a good tamper should be something a beginning pipe smoker should acquire with his first pipe. Right up there with pipe cleaners.





GreenSkyy said:


> Silly question, but what is tamping? Also, lat say the baccy does dry out too much, how does one go about re-hydrating?


I am a *man* and use my finger to tamp 90% of the time. And no, I'm not kidding :lol: It's how I learned to smoke haha.

I would Youtube the rehydrating process. It is really easy, especially if you use a squirt bottle of distilled water to rehydrate your humis. You basically just spray the water onto the baccy on a piece of paper and work it in to the tobacco.

And that pipe is a good starter for sure. You could probably pick it up for around 40-50 bucks if you went the estate route and then you wouldn't have to worry about the whole build a cake thing...But if you are set on getting a new, never smoked Briar, you can't go wrong with a Savi. Great prices. Great pipes too.

For a little more, you could spring for a Peterson St. Pattys day pipe though! Another good option at a great price. Plus it's green and semi collectable!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> On a side note, if I do find this as something I enjoy and decide to slide further down that slope, what would opinions on this being my first briar?


That's a good looking pipe, and the brand is held in high esteem. Should be a very nice smoker you'll hang onto for the rest of your life.

BTW, there are some nice tutorials on the Cigars International Youtube page, called Pipe 101. Good intro.

http://www.youtube.com/user/cigarsintl


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

The CI videos are very helpful, which raises the question about smoking the pipe only once every 48 hours? (allowing to dry) I see he has mentioned that in more than one video now. Is that common practice or overkill? Kind of like the people that will buy a cigar and not smoke it until it has rested for at least 3 months in the humi, or is it actually important?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> The CI videos are very helpful, which raises the question about smoking the pipe only once every 48 hours? (allowing to dry) I see he has mentioned that in more than one video now. Is that common practice or overkill? Kind of like the people that will buy a cigar and not smoke it until it has rested for at least 3 months in the humi, or is it actually important?


Check out this guy. He makes a video for almost every situation you can imagine and he is very knowledgeable when it comes to tobaccos, pipes, packing, all that good stuff. I just recently found him today and can't stop watching him :lol:






And I go by 24 hour rest for briars, smoke the hell out of cobs though! I will go back to back to back bowls in a single cob sometimes. They're almost built for the abuse!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> The CI videos are very helpful, which raises the question about smoking the pipe only once every 48 hours? (allowing to dry) I see he has mentioned that in more than one video now. Is that common practice or overkill? Kind of like the people that will buy a cigar and not smoke it until it has rested for at least 3 months in the humi, or is it actually important?


It's one of those matter of which there is a lot of contention. It's part of the cultural division of smokers, in some way. 
Just as with cigars, you get the 95% who smoke drug store cigars all day and don't give a damn about the techniques of connoisseurs, and the remaining percent who favor premiums and try to master all the right ways of humidifying, cutting, lighting, smoking, appreciating. With pipe smokers, there are a majority who have only one or two pipes and smoke them all day, same one or two blends, and hardly even care to ream and clean, until the cake is so bad they can't fit tobacco in anymore (estate pipe restorers can tell you horror stories) 

The resting issue is somewhere tilting to the percent who are fastidious with their pipes. They clean them out thoroughly and polish the finish after each use, then rest it while they smoke another of the hundred or so pipes in their collection. 

Briar's become the wood of choice for pipes not only for its beauty, flavor and heat resistance, but also it's a very forgiving material. In rare instances, it can happen that frequently smoking wet blends can cause uneven expansion of the wood (something like that), resulting in cracks, or the shank splitting off from the bowl. This is what the resting is meant to protect against. I have numerous briar pipes I use multiple times a day, and they don't appear to have developed any vulnerabilities. Once you're dealing with very valuable pipes though, it's a good idea to use more caution.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> I prefer "ember", as used in http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/302638-wooden-tampers.html. p


Much better, I'll admit.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

GreenSkyy said:


> The CI videos are very helpful, which raises the question about smoking the pipe only once every 48 hours? (allowing to dry) I see he has mentioned that in more than one video now. Is that common practice or overkill? Kind of like the people that will buy a cigar and not smoke it until it has rested for at least 3 months in the humi, or is it actually important?


Certainly letting the pipe rest is important (although I think resting online cigars is important; they seem to be really saturated). However, I don't worry about time between bowls. I'll smoke a bowl or two in the same pipe for days. But then it rests for over a week, so hopefully it balances out. The Soggy Bottom Boys were fine in the movie, but I don't want to join them with my pipe...


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I'd add tamp half as hard as you think you should.


Great point! I learned from a GL Pease article a few years back that the weight of the tamper is sufficient. Since then I literally drop the tamper into the bowl and apply zero force myself. It works like a charm.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

GreenSkyy said:


> Man, and I thought cigar smoking had a lot of ins and outs when I first started.... :shock: I'm sure it's the same though. * Lots of experimentation to find what works for yourself.* All the info here has gone a long way, I must say.


Ba-Da-Bing! You've got it! Enjoy, sir.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GreenSkyy said:


> The CI videos are very helpful, which raises the question about smoking the pipe only once every 48 hours? (allowing to dry) I see he has mentioned that in more than one video now. Is that common practice or overkill? Kind of like the people that will buy a cigar and not smoke it until it has rested for at least 3 months in the humi, or is it actually important?


Sticking strictly to briars, I think resting the pipe depends on whether you are a "bottom burner" or not. (Again, we encounter something of a dichotomy.) I do not leave a wet dottle when I smoke, at most a smattering of charred tobacco bits, never wet in any case. I just keep tamping and relighting when necessary until all the tobacco is burned. Those of a different philosophical bent claim that one should dump the unburned tobacco at the bottom, while I am in the camp that finds the last of the bowl is sometimes the best. It helps to be able to turn a fill entirely into ash without a relight, since that produces the best taste, but that generally requires good tamping and* damping* technique and the right kind of tobacco. On the one hand, I would find it almost impossible to smoke a bowl of, say, Sutliff Metropolitaine, straight out of the can, all the way down without a number of relights, because of the PG/Sorbitol and starting moisture content. Eventually, the moisture of the combustion, plus the vaporization of the tobacco above, plus the PG/Sorbitol sucking it up in cooler tobacco lower down the chamber, creates a horrific wad that extinguishes the ember, leading to relights to get it going again. Relighting this mess can prove nasty. Prince Albert on the other hand is almost trivially easy to smoke to the bottom without a relight, given a gentle tamp and damp now and again.

So here is that dichotomy: Smoking all the tobacco does not wet the pipe as much as leaving a dottle, especially with an assiduous use of pipe cleaners to dry the shank and stem, so drying the pipe between smokes becomes less important. Dumping a wet dottle leaves the heel wet and the pipe will need to dry out or it will taste "ashy". Bottom burners' pipes probably go sour less often than dottle dumpers'. On a related topic, the problem with a bad drill (draught hole too high in the chamber) is that it forces you to be a dottle dumper. :tsk:

Now that we have that straight, I'll state up front that I'm more a gourmand than a connoisseur, but even so, the somewhat extravagant resting of pipes after a single smoke that we see nowadays is new since I began smoking. For example, I have an old a pipe rack with seven slots, Monday through Sunday -- for the full rotation. :lol: Smoke this pipe all day long, that pipe the next, giving the pipes a week's rest between outings. Pipe smoking has become perforce a more solitary, homebound hobby than it once was, back when one could smoke a pipe while selecting a head of lettuce at the grocery store or having a beer at the bar, so that a selection of pipes nowadays is at the ready. Back then, you carried a pouch and a pipe and you were good for chain smoking all day! p


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

freestoke said:


> It helps to be able to turn a fill entirely into ash without a relight, since that produces the best taste, but that generally requires good tamping and* damping* technique...


Ugh! Yet another term I apparently need to know.

What is this 'damping' you speak of?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Ugh! Yet another term I apparently need to know.
> 
> What is this 'damping' you speak of?


I was thinking I had started a whole thread on damping, but it might have been elsewhere. Searching for it, I did stumble on Joe The Mad Professor's concise description:
*
I use damping as a technique to keep the bowl from going out. Packing and tamping skills get better with practice over time, but damping could help you out on your next smoke - it sure helped me when I learned about it. To damp, cover the bowl with your fingers or thumb while drawing. I use this when my ember is dying or after tamping.
*

Letting just a little air pass the fingers creates a more turbulent airflow without having to puff harder, sort of like blowing on a campfire to get it going.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I was thinking I had started a whole thread on damping, but it might have been elsewhere. Searching for it, I did stumble on Joe The Mad Professor's concise description:
> *
> I use damping as a technique to keep the bowl from going out. Packing and tamping skills get better with practice over time, but damping could help you out on your next smoke - it sure helped me when I learned about it. To damp, cover the bowl with your fingers or thumb while drawing. I use this when my ember is dying or after tamping.
> *
> ...


Ahh, yes I've done that! Didn't know it was an official technique. Actually, I thought it was something I was doing that I shouldn't be.
I called it 'choking' the pipe - like choking a lawn mower to get it started.
It's a good way to give yourself tongue bite if you're not careful.
ipe:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I never "damp" but I have blown through the stem as opposed to inhaling to heat up a dying ember...much like you purge a cigar from time to time. 

I also find that as long as you puff WHILE you tamp, it really helps to keep that ember burning hot while pushing down on it.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> I never "damp" but I have blown through the stem as opposed to inhaling to heat up a dying ember...much like you purge a cigar from time to time.


I've done that but only outside because it blows ash all over me.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> I've done that but only outside because it blows ash all over me.


You're blowing too hard :laugh:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> You're blowing too hard :laugh:


That's what she said.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> I never "damp" but I have blown through the stem as opposed to inhaling to heat up a dying ember...much like you purge a cigar from time to time.
> 
> I also find that as long as you puff WHILE you tamp, it really helps to keep that ember burning hot while pushing down on it.


I don't blow through the stem, per se, but I do breathe out through my open mouth while clenching, which provides a slight backdraft that keeps things burning pretty well. I also use the aforementioned wooden tamper, which due to its large surface area virtually covering the entire surface of the burn pile, serves just about the same purpose as damping. Actually, now that I think about it, when I am using the wooden tamper I use it to damp the ember as I tamp and draw on the pipe, sometimes with a light little twist. It usually stokes things up nicely without actually using my fingers to do the job. When using my fingers, I find it helps with some cuts to lightly twiddle your fingers on the rim a few times during the damping process to shake up the ember a bit; this probably serves a purpose similar to lightly poking a campfire to knock unburned pieces into the embers.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I don't blow through the stem, per se, but I do breathe out through my open mouth while clenching, which provides a slight backdraft that keeps things burning pretty well. I also use the aforementioned wooden tamper, which due to its large surface area virtually covering the entire surface of the burn pile, serves just about the same purpose as damping. Actually, now that I think about it, when I am using the wooden tamper I use it to damp the ember as I tamp and draw on the pipe, sometimes with a light little twist. It usually stokes things up nicely without actually using my fingers to do the job. When using my fingers, I find it helps with some cuts to lightly twiddle your fingers on the rim a few times during the damping process to shake up the ember a bit; this probably serves a purpose similar to lightly poking a campfire to knock unburned pieces into the embers.


I never thought about it, but I suppose I exhale while clenching too, so I do the same thing from time to time.

Since I use my finger to do most of my tamping and never have a pipe tool on me, I have learned how to use close to zero pressure while pushing down the cookie coal crust. This seems to always keep my ember glowing perfect and I hardly ever have to worry about back-drafting, relighting, and like I said I don't "damp."

The exception being weather or if my baccy is too wet. Also, sometimes flakes are a serious pain in the ass!!!! :lol:

I think 90% of smoking a pipe is technique and 10% is tobacco prep. If everything is firing on all cylinders, then you should be able to char light, light, and then puff to the bottom of the bowl no problems :thumb:


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, the UPS guy showed up today....



Got a bowl of Larry's blend and one of Russ' snow drift drying out right now. I am surprised how strongly the latakia blends smell. I am going to take a guess and say that pipe smoking is the opposite of cigars in that the pipe tobacco smells stronger than it will taste, and with cigars, they usually taste stronger than they smell?


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> Well, the UPS guy showed up today....
> 
> Got a bowl of Larry's blend and one of Russ' snow drift drying out right now. I am surprised how strongly the latakia blends smell. I am going to take a guess and say that pipe smoking is the opposite of cigars in that the pipe tobacco smells stronger than it will taste, and with cigars, they usually taste stronger than they smell?


Nice selection!

Often it's the case that the aromatic blends make a nice room note (perfume the air) but you don't taste much of the topping in the tobacco. Depends on the blend and the skills of the blender I guess. I have not tried any of Russ's aromatic blends yet, but he's gained great respect as a blender, so it'll be interesting to see how the flavors work out.
Latakia has a strong room note, and the flavor also comes through strongly in the tobacco. I personally love the stuff, but my wife prefers I not smoke it indoors.

This has been a great thread. With all the useful insight and advice offered by experienced pipers, it seems like it might make a good sticky-worth topic.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> Well, the UPS guy showed up today....
> 
> I am surprised how strongly the latakia blends smell. I am going to take a guess and say that pipe smoking is the opposite of cigars in that the pipe tobacco smells stronger than it will taste, and with cigars, they usually taste stronger than they smell?


First off, Congrats! :clap2:

And second off, you may be just surprised how much that Latakia smell translates to Latakia taste too! Larry's Blend is no slouch sir!

It really depends on the blends, but many of times I have smelt a Latakia blend that smells strong and IS Lat strong. And on the opposite spectrum, I have smelt virginia-cavendish blends that smelt so delicious I was drooling to smoke them, only to be devastated by the lack of flavor.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

cpmcdill said:


> Latakia has a strong room note, and the flavor also comes through strongly in the tobacco. I personally love the stuff, but my wife prefers I not smoke it indoors.





Branzig said:


> And second off, you may be just surprised how much that Latakia smell translates to Latakia taste too! Larry's Blend is no slouch sir!


Uh oh. Will have to wait and see, but the stuff in the tin smelled strong enough to give me a headache. :dizzy: Could be that I just got home from work and haven't had supper yet as well. Have had the two bowls on a paper plate sitting on top of my lamp for about an hour now. (not a very bright light, so not like it is super hot) I think it may be about that time.... :target: ipe:

I know all the help and insight is very much appreciated. I was able to learn a lot more through this thread that I was with searching through old threads. I'm not done yet. I'm sure I'm about to have some more questions here in about an hour. Now where is my lighter..... :mischief:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> Uh oh. Will have to wait and see, but the stuff in the tin smelled strong enough to give me a headache. :dizzy: Could be that I just got home from work and haven't had supper yet as well. Have had the two bowls on a paper plate sitting on top of my lamp for about an hour now. (not a very bright light, so not like it is super hot) I think it may be about that time.... :target: ipe:
> 
> I know all the help and insight is very much appreciated. I was able to learn a lot more through this thread that I was with searching through old threads. I'm not done yet. I'm sure I'm about to have some more questions here in about an hour. Now where is my lighter..... :mischief:


Awesome!

Nothing more exciting than your first smoke!

Just remember, pack light, puff light, tamp light, and your first experience will be grand!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

cpmcdill said:


> This has been a great thread. With all the useful insight and advice offered by experienced pipers, it seems like it might make a good sticky-worth topic.


I was thinking that it was taking form as a new Ask a Pipe Guy thread, which was unceremoniously moved from here to some strange branch of the forum. Went from one of the most active threads to virtually zero, since it doesn't pop up when most people are scanning new posts. Pretty tough to keep up when you have to go to half a dozen different forum spots to find things. If it stays here, it could easily stay alive. Move it to a sticky and it will wither and die. There are far few posts to the newbie intros than before, because they are "over there somewhere".

Looks like you've got some good smokes there, Lance, but oddly devoid of cigar-level nicotine tobaccos. Seems puzzling. If I was primarily a cigar smoker, I think I would have gone for at least a can of something a bit stouter, at least sort of in the strong direction, like Nightcap in the Latakia world and Royal Yacht or Irish Flake in the regular tobacco world. :ask:

Those are fine tobaccos, Lance, but you need some Vitamin N in your diet!


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, many, many, many relights later I have managed to smoke a bowl of Larry's blend, and one Russ' Snow Drift. Both were enjoyable (the latakia had a much better flavor smoked than it smelled in the tin), and almost gave myself a bit of tongue bite at the end from puffing entirely too much trying to stay lit. I tried the Frank method in one, and the three part method in the other. I believe that in both cases I packed too loosely and the baccy was probably a bit too moist yet. (A piece or two would still stick to my fingers) Just means I got some more experimentation to do yet... :mrgreen:

The question I have now has to do with cleaning. After you finish your smoke, how do you all clean out the bowl?

I am also very glad that I took the advice and started with a pair of cobs now that I see how much goes into the technique of smoking a pipe. Much easier to use a cob and not worry about getting everything wrong the first time.

As far as my Vitamin N goes, I still smoke strong menthol cigarettes at work. :behindsofa:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GreenSkyy said:


> As far as my Vitamin N goes, I still smoke strong menthol cigarettes at work. :behindsofa:


Weak tea. :lol: PM me an address and I'll alert the Bomblet Squadron to prepare a Vitamin N payload. lane:


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

freestoke said:


> Weak tea. :lol: PM me an address and I'll alert the Bomblet Squadron to prepare a Vitamin N payload. lane:


You trying to make me turn green and become one with my couch? :couch2::suspicious: :laugh:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> I believe that in both cases I packed too loosely and the baccy was probably a bit too moist yet. (A piece or two would still stick to my fingers) Just means I got some more experimentation to do yet...


What I do is I pack the bowl is get it looser on the bottom and more firm up top. Then just before lighting I do a cold draw and see what kind of resistance there is. If it's really easy, tamp a little more until there's a slight difference (but still pretty easy).



GreenSkyy said:


> The question I have now has to do with cleaning. After you finish your smoke, how do you all clean out the bowl?


Wait for the pipe to cool and run a pipe cleaner through. If there's any suspicion of bits of tobacco having gotten into the stem or shank, be sure to get that out, and then swab the inside (especially the bottom, where moisture may accumulate) of the bowl a bit with the cleaner, but don't ream it.



GreenSkyy said:


> I am also very glad that I took the advice and started with a pair of cobs now that I see how much goes into the technique of smoking a pipe. Much easier to use a cob and not worry about getting everything wrong the first time.


Cobs are good when experimenting for a couple of reasons. One, if you try something like a latakia or strong aromatic that you end up not liking, it can "ghost" the pipe and haunt future smokes. Easier to sacrifice a cob. Also, for beginners, the absorbency of the cob reduces moisture buildup that can contribute to gurgling and/or tongue burn, which otherwise might ruin the experience.

Another bit of advice. If you should wander into a drugstore or other place that sells pouch pipe tobacco, and you are tempted to try some, beware of the things labeled as "pipe tobacco" that are actually not. There are roll-your-own cigarette tobaccos that use that labeling to circumvent cigarette taxes. Safe tobaccos to get are things like Carter Hall (an excellent burley), Captain Blacks (cavendish), Half & Half, Sail, Apple, Mixture no. 79 (aromatic burley), and Sir Walter Raleigh. Avoid Borkum Riff, which although an aromatic pipe tobacco, is highly tongue-bitey.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

GreenSkyy said:


> Well, many, many, many relights later I have managed to smoke a bowl of Larry's blend, and one Russ' Snow Drift. Both were enjoyable (the latakia had a much better flavor smoked than it smelled in the tin), and almost gave myself a bit of tongue bite at the end from puffing entirely too much trying to stay lit. I tried the Frank method in one, and the three part method in the other. I believe that in both cases I packed too loosely and the baccy was probably a bit too moist yet. (A piece or two would still stick to my fingers) Just means I got some more experimentation to do yet... :mrgreen:
> 
> The question I have now has to do with cleaning. After you finish your smoke, how do you all clean out the bowl?
> 
> ...


Keep practicing that frank method of packing and the lighting issues won't be a problem after a while, when you do a dry draw on that puppy it should feel like you are sucking soda out of a straw. If it feels less than that you are packed to light, if it feels like a milkshake, you are packed to tight. And be sure that you get a real solid charring light. Really burn the top of that sucker and then let it completely go out. A strong charring light makes the rest of the bowl smoke a lot easier I find.

I use a lot of pipe cleaners constatly. If you have a gurgle while smoking, shove a pipe cleaner in that sucker and soak it up. I run pipe cleaners through my pipe while smoking it at least 2 times. This will remove any little bits of tobacco that may of found its way into the stem, and will clear out any moisture. After I am through with the bowl, I blow out all the ash and dottle, then run another pipe cleaner in all the way into the bowl, bend the end of the pipe cleaner like a crank, then twist the pipe cleaner in circles while pulling it out of the stem. This cleans and pulls the moisture out. I also fold the same pipe cleaner into a "loop" and dry ream the bowl because I don't like a lot of cake. Then let the pipe rest!

I wouldn't worry about Vitamin N so much. I smoke pipe for flavor and cigars for nicotine myself.

Great job on your first couple bowls!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Branzig said:


> Keep practicing that frank method of packing and the lighting issues won't be a problem after a while


Practice _any_ method of packing and it won't be a problem after a while. Any method works; it's getting the feel of the tobacco that takes time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> *I wouldn't worry about Vitamin N so much. *I smoke pipe for flavor and cigars for nicotine myself.


Some of us do, though. As for cigars, I can't really justify the cost of cigars that have enough nicotine to matter, and from what I've seen a lot of cigars are similar to most pipe tobacco, with little nicotine, so just saying that you smoke cigars for nicotine doesn't really tell us as much as we need to know -- WHICH cigars have a decent nicotine content? Were it not for the nicotine, the flavor of pipe tobacco would not keep me smoking a pipe, and if all I could come by was some fluff like 1Q I'd probably quit.

Add to that, that I don't want my home smelling like a cigar, I really don't, not that I don't love a cigar on the golf course or at an outdoor party. I also don't want the house smelling like Latakia, Cannon Plug or Ennerdale, but that's another matter. There's also the matter of other people's reactions to the smell of cigar smoke. That might not concern you either though, as in, "I wouldn't worry about the smell of cigars so much." oke:

I'm not saying I need a freight train load every bowl, but it's good to have an option to turn up the volume from time to time, and to have something to mix with otherwise boring tobacco. Strong tobaccos generally taste better to me tobacco-wise than weak ones too, in other words, more tobacco flavor.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Add to that, that I don't want my home smelling like a cigar, I really don't...There's also the matter of other people's reactions to the smell of cigar smoke. That might not concern you either though, as in, "I wouldn't worry about the smell of cigars so much." oke:
> 
> I'm not saying I need a freight train load every bowl, but it's good to have an option to turn up the volume from time to time, and to have something to mix with otherwise boring tobacco. Strong tobaccos generally taste better to me tobacco-wise than weak ones too, in other words, more tobacco flavor.


First off I don't smoke inside my home. So I just smoke whatever I want when I want regardless of odor. So in that regard, I guess you are correct, "I don't worry about smells so much" :lol:

And second, being an ex smoker, nothing really gives me much of a buzz without inhaling. Maybe I am just smoking the wrong stuff, but I have had back to back large bowls of Nightcap with 0 buzz, same thing with Sam Gawith 1792, and Irish Flake gives me a bit of a feeling from time to time, but not much. So maybe my overall problem is nicotine tolerance.

Either way, in my personal opinion, I am a taste first, strength last smoker.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> First off I don't smoke inside my home. So I just smoke whatever I want when I want regardless of odor. So in that regard, I guess you are correct, "I don't worry about smells so much" :lol:
> 
> And second, being an ex smoker, nothing really gives me much of a buzz without inhaling. Maybe I am just smoking the wrong stuff, but I have had back to back large bowls of Nightcap with 0 buzz, same thing with Sam Gawith 1792, and Irish Flake gives me a bit of a feeling from time to time, but not much. So maybe my overall problem is nicotine tolerance.
> 
> Either way, in my personal opinion, I am a taste first, strength last smoker.


I can smoke bowl after bowl of Nightcap (was my go-to exam cram tobacco in college) but it does keep the Low Nicotine Warning Light glowing green. Bowl after bowl of PA leaves me with nicotine deficit syndrome, gradually moving the warning light into the orange region, and I need to seek out something stronger; same with most tobaccos. Royal Yacht is about the perfect strength for an all day smoke for me, but three straight bowls of Irish Flake would push me to my limits. One medium of pipe of pure Happy Bogie is about a 50/50 bet that it's too much, depending on the day and probably my resting nicotine level when I start.

And we could be looking at something of a false dichotomy. The taste of strong tobacco is more forceful than its gentler, more refined kin, and easier for me to appreciate. A real dichotomy almost certainly exists between supertasters and infratasters. :lol: My pallete is not particularly keen, so the subtle differences between Hamborger Veermaster and Dunhill Flake, or Escudo and Reiner Long Golden Flake, are largely lost on me. I easily differentiate between Irish Flake, Royal Yacht, Happy Bogie and Black XX, however, even thinning the last two with PA. (I would never thin Royal Yacht or Irish Flake with anything.) Milder tobaccos may well have more complex tastes, for those who can taste them, but I need a stronger tobacco to really get a sense of what it really tastes like and how it differs from other tobaccos.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

This has been an incredibly helpful thread although this last page has kinda lost me.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Dagesh said:


> This has been an incredibly helpful thread although this last page has kinda lost me.


That's because @freestoke and I have taken it from beginner level basics through the first couple pages and have recently ramped it up to the advanced subject of tobacco blends, tobacco strength, tobacco body, pallet conditioning/sensitivity, and room notes :lol:

It is still in the vein of getting started though I think. A beginner should know and understand the difference between strength and body when looking up new pipe tobaccos to try and what not.



> A real dichotomy almost certainly exists between supertasters and infratasters.


This made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GreenSkyy said:


> You trying to make me turn green and become one with my couch? :couch2::suspicious: :laugh:


As Mae West said, "Too much of a good thing can be wonderful." :mrgreen: Your stuff goes in the mail in a while, all packaged up, ready to fly. lane: Tobaccos ranging between medium and strong, no Latakia, with a couple of the wooden tampers that I use practically every pipe. I also tossed in a couple of Lakelands, just so you can see what that schismatic controversy is all about. :lol: (Carefully wrapped in aluminum foil to protect the other tobaccos. ainkiller Should get there by Friday or so:

DCN: 9405 5112 0128 8825 2659 23


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> (Carefully wrapped in aluminum foil to protect the other tobaccos. ainkiller


Is that really necessary? I mean I know Lakelands are gnarly, but still?

Just wondering because I keep all my baggies of samples and little odds and ends that people send me with my purchases/trades in one giant jar...


I keep different cigars together in my humi...so I never thought about worrying about doing the same in this big jar. But then again I don't smoke infused cigars and some of these little baggies have Aro's in them...

Think it matters much? :hmm:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

The more I read about Lakelands, the more my curiosity is piqued. I think I'll see about getting some Ennerdale Flake next time I make an online order.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

cpmcdill said:


> The more I read about Lakelands, the more my curiosity is piqued. I think I'll see about getting some Ennerdale Flake next time I make an online order.


Be sure to get the can instead of bulk, especially if there is any loose tobacco in the order. The can is better anyhow, because some of the perfumes seem to be quite volatile...but others linger, perhaps for thousands of years. Had they used Ennerdale in constructing the pyramids, the tourists could still smell them from Cairo.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> Is that really necessary? I mean I know Lakelands are gnarly, but still?


Does a hockey goalie really need a mask? *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285861-g-h-ennerdale-flake.html*

As for storing things together, you can wind up with everything being ghosted by the strongest smelling baggie in there. Hamborger Veermaster isn't going to do much to Full Virginia Flake or Red Cake, but throw a baggie of 1Q in there and you won't have HV, FVF and Red Cake anymore, not really. I have a similar jar full of baggies of aromatics, but I always put "real" tobacco (including "good" aromatics) in individual Mason jars. I move an open can into a wide-mouth 8oz mason jar immediately, too, rather than have it dry out in the can. With *Ennerdale * ainkiller:, this is especially important, or the neighbors will start to wonder what's going on in your house. :spy: I also would not take a pouch of Ennerdale out in public.

I'm beginning to think I wasted a recruiting mission. I'm a curse.  All the newbies I send tobacco seem to disappear. out:


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow there is a lot of info to take in when starting smoking a pipe. I started a long time ago in college and had no clue what I was doing. I took a long break from both pipe and cigars, and now that I'm starting to take a lot of interest in this hobby I'm learning I was an idiot! I mean, I'm still an idiot, don't get me wrong, but I'm a little more edumucated at the least.

The amount of knowledge and experience here is mind blowing. Thanks to all of you vets who still devote time to helping out noobs like us!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Does a hockey goalie really need a mask? *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285861-g-h-ennerdale-flake.html*
> 
> As for storing things together, you can wind up with everything being ghosted by the strongest smelling baggie in there. Hamborger Veermaster isn't going to do much to Full Virginia Flake or Red Cake, but throw a baggie of 1Q in there and you won't have HV, FVF and Red Cake anymore, not really. I have a similar jar full of baggies of aromatics, but I always put "real" tobacco (including "good" aromatics) in individual Mason jars. I move an open can into a wide-mouth 8oz mason jar immediately, too, rather than have it dry out in the can. With *Ennerdale * ainkiller:, this is especially important, or the neighbors will start to wonder what's going on in your house. :spy: I also would not take a pouch of Ennerdale out in public.
> 
> I'm beginning to think I wasted a recruiting mission. I'm a curse.  All the newbies I send tobacco seem to disappear. out:


Hmmmm thanks for the info!

I don't think I have anything in there that is terribly strong armomatics wise. So I am just not going to worry about it too much. I don't want to have 10 jars filled with 1-2 bowls worth of tobacco in each all over the place!

To be honest I don't even know what half of the stuff in there is. A lot of it is gifts added in with my ebay purchases and for some reason ebay sellers never feel a need to write what the heck the blend is on the baggies...

I place all my tins straight into jars too myself. I think that is the only way to go! :thumb:

I doubt you scared anyone away :lol: A lot of people only come to forums when they are experiencing problems, so in reality you probably helped them out so much that they don't need us anymore! :laugh:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

freestoke said:


> Be sure to get the can instead of bulk, especially if there is any loose tobacco in the order. The can is better anyhow, because some of the perfumes seem to be quite volatile...but others linger, perhaps for thousands of years. Had they used Ennerdale in constructing the pyramids, the tourists could still smell them from Cairo.


Thanks for that advice. It would probably be unwise to start out with a half pound of it anyway, .


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

04EDGE40 said:


> Wow there is a lot of info to take in when starting smoking a pipe. I started a long time ago in college and had no clue what I was doing. I took a long break from both pipe and cigars, and now that I'm starting to take a lot of interest in this hobby I'm learning I was an idiot! I mean, I'm still an idiot, don't get me wrong, but I'm a little more edumucated at the least.
> 
> The amount of knowledge and experience here is mind blowing. Thanks to all of you vets who still devote time to helping out noobs like us!


Glad we can help out!

This thread is loaded with awesome information, if you have anything else to ask go for it!


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

I have never smoked a pipe and read through this entire thread enthralled with the subject. My curiosity is now piqued.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

JustTroItIn said:


> I have never smoked a pipe and read through this entire thread enthralled with the subject. My curiosity is now piqued.


Well if you have never tried a pipe, and you're interested, I highly suggest you get out there and grab cob!

Life is just no fun if you don't have a pipe from time to time! ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JustTroItIn said:


> I have never smoked a pipe and read through this entire thread enthralled with the subject. My curiosity is now piqued.


For the cost of a good cigar, you can pick up a Missouri Meerschaum Legend or Pride at your local drug store, a pouch of Prince Albert and some pipe cleaners and join the fun! p


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dupe. :doh:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> Does a hockey goalie really need a mask? *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/285861-g-h-ennerdale-flake.html*





cpmcdill said:


> The more I read about Lakelands, the more my curiosity is piqued. I think I'll see about getting some Ennerdale Flake next time I make an online order.


So I guess I am confused...I always thought when people spoke of "Lakelands" that they were referring to tobacco that is literally produced in the "Lakelands." Sammy G and Gawith Haggorth. Which I always thought were primarily Virginia flakes and mild English blends? I smoke FVF almost every day and I never found it intense or super strong. Same thing with 1792 Flake.

Is there a bunch of aromatics that I am missing or something? Lakelands isn't a tobacco company I am sure. Can you name a few? Grousemore? Commonwealth? Balkan Flake? I've never had Ennerdale...Is it mainly Gawith and Haggorth blends? Because I am not nearly as familiar with those blends as I am with Sam Gawith.


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

freestoke said:


> I'm beginning to think I wasted a recruiting mission. I'm a curse.  All the newbies I send tobacco seem to disappear. out:


Nope, duty called and had to roll out of town for work for a few days. Was nothing but work, sleep, eat, and repeat for a minute there. I assure you I have not disappeared. :laugh::mrgreen:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GreenSkyy said:


> Nope, duty called and had to roll out of town for work for a few days. Was nothing but work, sleep, eat, and repeat for a minute there. I assure you I have not disappeared. :laugh::mrgreen:


Good to hear! I got your PM and understand the call of duty. No problems at all on this end. Hope you like some of what I sent at least. :smile:


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

freestoke said:


> Good to hear! I got your PM and understand the call of duty. No problems at all on this end. Hope you like some of what I sent at least. :smile:


Absolutely. Didn't even think to check the mail till a minute ago. Sure enough, there she was. Trying out the Royal Yacht right now, and it is most defiantly delicious. I now realize that while I do enjoy latakia blends, they are not an everyday smoke. Also, I do appreciate the tamps was a nice addition and my finger thanks you. :laugh:

Also, how does one use the plug style baccy?


----------



## GreenSkyy (Jan 28, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Is that really necessary? I mean I know Lakelands are gnarly, but still?


I can tell you that as soon as I pulled the foil off the Lakelands I had no reason to even open up the bag to see what I was working with. The smell (very pleasant I might add) hit me like a ton of bricks almost instantaneously. The aromatics I got before I could smell though the bag if I held the bag right up to my nose, but could not smell them though the bag from 10ft away.... :shock:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> So I guess I am confused...I always thought when people spoke of "Lakelands" that they were referring to tobacco that is literally produced in the "Lakelands." Sammy G and Gawith Haggorth. Which I always thought were primarily Virginia flakes and mild English blends? I smoke FVF almost every day and I never found it intense or super strong. Same thing with 1792 Flake.
> 
> Is there a bunch of aromatics that I am missing or something? Lakelands isn't a tobacco company I am sure. Can you name a few? Grousemore? Commonwealth? Balkan Flake? I've never had Ennerdale...Is it mainly Gawith and Haggorth blends? Because I am not nearly as familiar with those blends as I am with Sam Gawith.


I think Ennerdale is said to be the strongest of the old school perfumed blends that were once apparently characteristic of a larger group from the Lakeland companies Sam Gawith and G,H & Co, and probably elsewhere. I think the function of the heavily aromatized tobaccos was to mask the reek of the cities of England in the 19th C., a time of heavy industrial pollution and people dumping their chamber pots into the street (and it was a time of horses everywhere too, thus also manure all over the place). And body deodorants and regular bathing hadn't been invented yet. The cloying floral notes of older perfumes and colognes reflect that masking adaptation too. The 20th Century was the beginning of cities not stinking so much, so parfumeries began to tone down the intensity and add in musk notes to complete the smell.

So, to understand what history really smelled like, open a tin of Ennerdale while touring your local sewage treatment plant.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> I think Ennerdale is said to be the strongest of the old school perfumed blends that were once apparently characteristic of a larger group from the Lakeland companies Sam Gawith and G,H & Co, and probably elsewhere. I think the function of the heavily aromatized tobaccos was to mask the reek of the cities of England in the 19th C., a time of heavy industrial pollution and people dumping their chamber pots into the street (and it was a time of horses everywhere too, thus also manure all over the place). And body deodorants and regular bathing hadn't been invented yet. The cloying floral notes of older perfumes and colognes reflect that masking adaptation too. The 20th Century was the beginning of cities not stinking so much, so parfumeries began to tone down the intensity and add in musk notes to complete the smell.
> 
> So, to understand what history really smelled like, open a tin of Ennerdale while touring your local sewage treatment plant.


Wow, I never thought about that. It actually makes a ton of sense actually...I think much like you, I may start experitmenting with Lakeland blends as well! Gonna need some cobs, I'm not ruining my briars! :lol:



GreenSkyy said:


> I can tell you that as soon as I pulled the foil off the Lakelands I had no reason to even open up the bag to see what I was working with. The smell (very pleasant I might add) hit me like a ton of bricks almost instantaneously. The aromatics I got before I could smell though the bag if I held the bag right up to my nose, but could not smell them though the bag from 10ft away.... :shock:


So how does it taste?! That's the question I must ask! And as a lover of English and Balkan's on the stronger side, would I like it? :hmm:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Branzig said:


> So how does it taste?! That's the question I must ask! And as a lover of English and Balkan's on the stronger side, would I like it? :hmm:


Only one way to find out. I didn't care for it at first, but after I got used to it, I developed an appreciation. Of course, I don't go for the heavy stuff like Ennerdale. My favorite would probably be Bright CR Flake (also from Gawith, Hoggarth) which is very light on the lakeland. As for what it tastes like, I'm one of those whose tongue interprets it as soap. Yeah, it sounds horrible, but after a couple of ounces, it's enjoyable. I do recommend having a separate pipe devoted to them; my Stanwell Golden Danish 83, EVERYTHING is a lakeland...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GreenSkyy said:


> Absolutely. Didn't even think to check the mail till a minute ago. Sure enough, there she was. Trying out the Royal Yacht right now, and it is most defiantly delicious. I now realize that while I do enjoy latakia blends, they are not an everyday smoke. Also, I do appreciate the tamps was a nice addition and my finger thanks you. :laugh:
> 
> Also, how does one use the plug style baccy?


I use the big tamper at home and the little tamper out. I feel like something's missing without a wooden tamper, and wooden tampers would include using golf tees. :lol:

The plugs and the ropes/twists are really leaves of tobacco compressed or rolled up. For the plugs, cut it thin with a very sharp nice and it breaks up into ribbon. A plug/cake is how "flakes" start out, with the flake being neatly cut off the block. Plugs are cakes cut up into regular prisms. I use a cigar cutter on the ropes, cutting coins about the size of nickels, which you can break into ribbon or fluff and stuff. Actually, I use the cigar cutter on the plugs, too.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

cpmcdill said:


> I think Ennerdale is said to be the strongest of the old school perfumed blends that were once apparently characteristic of a larger group from the Lakeland companies Sam Gawith and G,H & Co, and probably elsewhere. I think the function of the heavily aromatized tobaccos was to mask the reek of the cities of England in the 19th C., a time of heavy industrial pollution and people dumping their chamber pots into the street (and it was a time of horses everywhere too, thus also manure all over the place). And body deodorants and regular bathing hadn't been invented yet. The cloying floral notes of older perfumes and colognes reflect that masking adaptation too. The 20th Century was the beginning of cities not stinking so much, so parfumeries began to tone down the intensity and *add in musk notes* to complete the smell.
> 
> So, to understand what history really smelled like, open a tin of Ennerdale while touring your local sewage treatment plant.


Ah, yes, the musk notes to make it smell like people were still dumping chamber pots on your head -- nostalgia in action.

What amazes me about Ennerdale is that it's GH&Co.'s "best selling tobacco *by far"*.

The bigger issue of "Lakelands" involves a conflation of the Lakeland district, where SG and GH&Co. are, with the "Lakeland essence", the perfumed topping/casings those two companies employ. Lots of non-Lakeland-essence Lakelands, though. The essence in Ennerdale is really different, with stuff like heliotrope and rose extracts. ainkiller:

The problem is that non-essenced tobaccos come from the same factories. Back in the stockrooms of the world, the pound bricks of Ennerdale are on the shelf just above or below, giving spiritual support to the bricks of Bright CR and the Bright CR arrives in homes around the world with the ghost. These factories are quite small and aromatic contamination would seem almost inevitable somewhere along the line. Oddly enough, Scotch Flake Aromatic/Scented is not one of the Ennerdale-like, perfume infused tobaccos! :shock: It's milk chocolate. Good chocolate. :nod:

Many of the GH&Co. flakes produce the best ash of any tobaccos I've encountered. ALmost a little bonus after a bowl, dumping this beautiful, dense, light grey ash that almost pours into the ashtray like cream.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> The problem is that non-essenced tobaccos come from the same factories. Back in the stockrooms of the world, the pound bricks of Ennerdale are on the shelf just above or below, giving spiritual support to the bricks of Bright CR and the Bright CR arrives in homes around the world with the ghost.


Well, that's what I thought at first, but there are G,H tobaccos with zero lakeland, or at least an amount below my ability to taste it. Sweet Rum Twist comes to mind.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm...

My curiosity is spiked for sure...but man the whole "soap" thing...I mean SOAP?! :shock:

I just don't know :hmm: Maybe if I start with something lighter...I guess I'll never know until I try it.

So I guess I need SUGGESTIONS!!!

Give me a top 5 must try.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Soap huh? Never tasted that before. Definitely not 10,000 times when I was a young lad. Interesting.


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

GreenSkyy said:


> Absolutely. Didn't even think to check the mail till a minute ago. Sure enough, there she was. Trying out the Royal Yacht right now, *and it is most defiantly delicious*. I now realize that while I do enjoy latakia blends, they are not an everyday smoke. Also, I do appreciate the tamps was a nice addition and my finger thanks you. :laugh:
> 
> Also, how does one use the plug style baccy?


How dare it? You told it not to be delicious and it still was? You had better lay down the law, make sure the other tobaccos don't see you getting soft or anything!

EDIT: Not trying to be the grammar police here, I just found "defiantly" to be hilarious in that context. I defer to my signature.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Hmmm...
> My curiosity is spiked for sure...but man the whole "soap" thing...I mean SOAP?! :shock:


When people use the word "soap" to describe something, I doubt that they mean it in the same way that people with a cilantro sensitivity get a soapy taste.

Many peoples' only encounter with certain fragrance essential oils is from cleaning products, and so those oils (heliotrope, geranium, lavender, bergamot, rose or whatever) are anchored to their idea of soap. Real unperfumed soap should not smell like much of anything unless the fats used in their manufacture have an aroma (like olive oil). But for many, the Lakeland essence probably just evokes childhood memories of having a bath at their grandmother's house, thus "soap."

Grasmere, Kendal Flake, Bob's Chocolate Flake and Bosun Cut Plug are some others said to include the Lakeland Essence


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> When people use the word "soap" to describe something, I doubt that they mean it in the same way that people with a cilantro sensitivity get a soapy taste.
> 
> Many peoples' only encounter with certain fragrance essential oils is from cleaning products, and so those oils (heliotrope, geranium, lavender, bergamot, rose or whatever) are anchored to their idea of soap. Real unperfumed soap should not smell like much of anything unless the fats used in their manufacture have an aroma (like olive oil). But for many, the Lakeland essence probably just evokes childhood memories of having a bath at their grandmother's house, thus "soap."
> 
> Grasmere, Kendal Flake, Bob's Chocolate Flake and Bosun Cut Plug are some others said to include the Lakeland Essence


Once again sir, your logic makes sense :thumb:

I have heard people describe the flavor as "chewing on a bar of Dial" :lol: That's what offsets me. But sometimes I desire something a little stronger and more flavorful in my pipe smoking that isn't Lat. So this may be the way I need to head. With a lot of cobs :lol:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Branzig said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> My curiosity is spiked for sure...but man the whole "soap" thing...I mean SOAP?! :shock:
> 
> ...


First on the list would probably be Bob's Chocolate Flake.
I warn you, I detest the stuff but it seems to have an almost universal following here.
Nasty, waxy crap doesn't like to burn either. Make sure you dry it good.

Doesn't it sound delicious?


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

How does this sampler look for a pipe noob or should I just find a local place that sells cobs and try some OTC first?

Dunhill 5 Choice Blends Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

cpmcdill said:


> When people use the word "soap" to describe something, I doubt that they mean it in the same way that people with a cilantro sensitivity get a soapy taste.


No! That's exactly it! It's not exactly the same taste as cilantro, but it's related. Listen to what I'm saying; these words need no interpretation: it. tastes. like. soap. I'm not asserting that it tastes that way to everyone, but it does to me, and I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

MarkC said:


> No! That's exactly it! It's not exactly the same taste as cilantro, but it's related. Listen to what I'm saying; these words need no interpretation: it. tastes. like. soap. I'm not asserting that it tastes that way to everyone, but it does to me, and I know I'm not the only one.


Suppose there might be some kind of chemical sensitivity to plant-based essential oils?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Very likely. It's really as much a feel as a taste. A better description would probably be that it has the _aftertaste_ of soap...


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> First on the list would probably be Bob's Chocolate Flake.
> I warn you, I detest the stuff but it seems to have an almost universal following here.
> Nasty, waxy crap doesn't like to burn either. Make sure you dry it good.
> 
> Doesn't it sound delicious?


Yeah, I don't think I can smoke anything named "Chocolate Flake" anyways...it just sounds awful. And your description...ewwww :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> Yeah, I don't think I can smoke anything named "Chocolate Flake" anyways...it just sounds awful. And your description...ewwww :lol:


I like Bob's Chocolate Flake and Chocolate Flake the both. p Now if you want to make tobacco taste absolutely disgusting, put some cherry or maple flavoring on it. uke: Cherries are for pie and cough syrup, maple syrup for pancakes and French toast.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> I like Bob's Chocolate Flake and Chocolate Flake the both. p Now if you want to make tobacco taste absolutely disgusting, put some cherry or maple flavoring on it. uke: Cherries are for pie and cough syrup, maple syrup for pancakes and French toast.


My first attempt EVER at pipe was way back in college. I LOVE cherries. I mean I am talking pie, ice cream, candy, mocha, anything cherry I love. So I get some cherry tobacco thinking I was going to be in heaven... uke: I tried 5 different blends and that was the end of my pipe experience for 2 years.

Cherry tobacco kept me away form something I love! For 2 years! :lol:

But the whole chocolate thing....that just sounds scary to be honest. I think I can try some Rum or vanilla or what I hear as "lavendery soap," but not chocolate...


----------



## 04EDGE40 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is it bad that I find myself wanting to buy an unnecessary number of pipes despite the fact I don't even smoke every day? What is happening to me?

A Dr. Grabow and a cob used to do it for me. Now I'm like a pregnant woman craving pickles and ice cream. You guys did this to me! And now my package from @DanR is showing up at home today, it will only get worse!


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

04EDGE40 said:


> Is it bad that I find myself wanting to buy an unnecessary number of pipes despite the fact I don't even smoke every day? What is happening to me?
> 
> A Dr. Grabow and a cob used to do it for me. Now I'm like a pregnant woman craving pickles and ice cream. You guys did this to me! And now my package from @DanR is showing up at home today, it will only get worse!


I know! I'm still waiting for my pipes to come in so I can prep them and get going. The one thing limiting me right now is lack of dough. I'm planning on picking up Albert in a Can. I'm fiendin' man!


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

04EDGE40 said:


> Is it bad that I find myself wanting to buy an unnecessary number of pipes despite the fact I don't even smoke every day? What is happening to me?
> 
> A Dr. Grabow and a cob used to do it for me. Now I'm like a pregnant woman craving pickles and ice cream. You guys did this to me! And now my package from @DanR is showing up at home today, it will only get worse!


MMMMMMWAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Another victim....LOL


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

04EDGE40 said:


> Is it bad that I find myself wanting to buy an unnecessary number of pipes despite the fact I don't even smoke every day? What is happening to me?
> 
> A Dr. Grabow and a cob used to do it for me. Now I'm like a pregnant woman craving pickles and ice cream. You guys did this to me! And now my package from @DanR is showing up at home today, *it will only get worse!*




Sad to say, it will. Up next -> *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/291339-diagnosing-tad.html*


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep, it's all down hill from here boys.

Have fun balancing funds for TAD, PAD, and sticks. I suggest a second mortgage, maybe a part time job, or selling your bodies on the street.

Now if you'll excuse me, I only have 10 mins left on my lunch and have to check all my bookmarked eBay sellers to make sure there isnt any newly added estate pipe deals I'm missing! 

...did I mention its a slippery slope? :lol:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Bob's Chocolate Flake is quite different as pipe tobacco's go, but I don't think it has been given a fair description in this thread.

It is made from stout VA's as a backbone, just enough latakia is added to enhance the flavor (the latakia is a tiny percentage, think of it not as an ingredient but as a condiment), and a wee bit of chocolate... not a major flavor, but a condiment again. I have detected NO Lakeland flavor in it as others have stated.

Bob's Chocolate flake is unusual, but very good.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

My PAD and TAD are acting up. The PAD is manageable because I like corn cobs and they aren't too expensive direct from Missouri Meerschaum. I even have two of their hardwood pipes and they smoke very well and the price is right. These two are candidates for some forever stems soon.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Bob's Chocolate Flake is quite different as pipe tobacco's go, but I don't think it has been given a fair description in this thread.
> 
> It is made from stout VA's as a backbone, just enough latakia is added to enhance the flavor (the latakia is a tiny percentage, think of it not as an ingredient but as a condiment), and a wee bit of chocolate... not a major flavor, but a condiment again. I have detected NO Lakeland flavor in it as others have stated.
> 
> Bob's Chocolate flake is unusual, but very good.


Here, here! As I said once upon a time:

*It has been noted that there seems to be some variability here. Mine was a bulk and possibly not as Lakeland as the tinned version. Frankly, I find it hard to reconcile what I was smoking with some of the hysterical reactions to this (at least in my case) pretty tame Lakeland. Possibly the Latakia-Lakeland double whammy was the problem, but it really doesn't have a lot of Latakia in it either, as Latakia blends go. *


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Bob's Chocolate Flake is quite different as pipe tobacco's go, but I don't think it has been given a fair description in this thread.
> 
> It is made from stout VA's as a backbone, just enough latakia is added to enhance the flavor (the latakia is a tiny percentage, think of it not as an ingredient but as a condiment), and a wee bit of chocolate... not a major flavor, but a condiment again. I have detected NO Lakeland flavor in it as others have stated.
> 
> Bob's Chocolate flake is unusual, but very good.


I just don't know how I feel about CHOCOLATE in a tobacco...Especially since every aromatic I have ever tried (with the exception of a very very very few vanillas) has let me down horribly and made me want to never smoke a pipe again. :lol:

Right now I want to get an order in of some Navy Virginia, some Vapers, and working on trying to find some Black House! But who knows, maybe I'll throw a Lakeland on my order...but probably not anything with a "chocolate" in it :laugh:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> But who knows, maybe I'll throw a Lakeland on my order...but probably not anything with a "chocolate" in it :laugh:


I've decided to bite the bullet and order a tin of Ennerdale Flake. I have an estate tobacco jar with a wooden lid that came already haunted with what I infer is a Lakeland ghost, so there's already a home waiting for it should I decide I like it. :clock:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> I've decided to bite the bullet and order a tin of Ennerdale Flake. I have an estate tobacco jar with a wooden lid that came already haunted with what I infer is a Lakeland ghost, so there's already a home waiting for it should I decide I like it. :clock:


Brave man! Respect! :bowdown:

What should I order? :lol:


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Brave man! Respect! :bowdown:
> 
> What should I order? :lol:


Well, if the Ennerdale Flake makes you nervous, how about the Grasmere Flake

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Grasmere Flake - Tobacco Reviews

It's apparently more intense in the nic and tobacco flavor and less intense in perfuminess


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> Well, if the Ennerdale Flake makes you nervous, how about the Grasmere Flake
> 
> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Grasmere Flake - Tobacco Reviews
> 
> It's apparently more intense in the nic and tobacco flavor and less intense in perfuminess


Hmmm maybe!

I was considering Kendal Flake or maybe even Grousemore... decisions decisions!!!


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Hmmm maybe!
> 
> I was considering Kendal Flake or maybe even Grousemore... decisions decisions!!!


Kendal Flake looks like a good prospect. I think if I like the Ennerdale, that will be one of the blends I'd add to my wish list.

Another tobacco I ordered is 4noggins MOJO, which is another, more American old-school aromatic:

4noggins - MOJO - Tobacco Reviews


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> Kendal Flake looks like a good prospect. I think if I like the Ennerdale, that will be one of the blends I'd add to my wish list.
> 
> Another tobacco I ordered is 4noggins MOJO, which is another, more American old-school aromatic:
> 
> 4noggins - MOJO - Tobacco Reviews


Ah! Deer Tongue!

I have smoked this blend! Very interesting. I bought it only because of the Deer Tongue. It was good. Not to overpowered with casing and a slight, what I guess I would consider it to be vanilla flavor.

It was good, but much like every other aromatic I buy, I traded it away :lol:

That's why I am even considering Lakelands, because every aro I have ever tried I just couldn't get into, with some exceptions few and far between and currently no aros in my smoking rotation whatsoever.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Also, I am finding it pretty hard to even find many of these blends!

Seems like everyone sells Ennerdale, Chocolate, Black Cherry and Rum cake. That's about it.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Ah! Deer Tongue!
> 
> I have smoked this blend! Very interesting. I bought it only because of the Deer Tongue. It was good. Not to overpowered with casing and a slight, what I guess I would consider it to be vanilla flavor.
> 
> ...


I've been building up a collection of burley, VA and aro blends for the colder season, since lats got banned from the house. Come Spring (when I'll be outside a lot more) I'll be looking for the best and boldest lat blends though, as I really love that flavor.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Also, I am finding it pretty hard to even find many of these blends!
> 
> Seems like everyone sells Ennerdale, Chocolate, Black Cherry and Rum cake. That's about it.


Pipes&Cigars has a big line of G,H & Co blends, including Kendal Flake and Brown Bogie (also on my wish list)
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Flake - PipesandCigars.com


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> I've been building up a collection of burley, VA and aro blends for the colder season, since lats got banned from the house. Come Spring (when I'll be outside a lot more) I'll be looking for the best and boldest lat blends though, as I really love that flavor.


I smoke outside exclusively so I do the exact opposite :lol: Lat bombs warm my body so I stock up on them in the winter and like lighter oriental and Virginia blends in the summer.



cpmcdill said:


> Pipes&Cigars has a big line of G,H & Co blends, including Kendal Flake and Brown Bogie (also on my wish list)
> Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Kendal Flake - PipesandCigars.com


I live in WA and they don't ship to me.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> I smoke outside exclusively so I do the exact opposite :lol: Lat bombs warm my body so I stock up on them in the winter and like lighter oriental and Virginia blends in the summer.


In suitable weather I will step out to smoke, and it's always something Lat. But the way the temps have been lately I'm usually in a hurry to get back inside after a half hour.



Branzig said:


> I live in WA and they don't ship to me.


Oops, yes, I keep forgetting about that issue. If you live close enough to the border, how about getting a PO Box at one of those UPS or similar stores, that you can use as an out-of-state mail drop? :mischief:

http://coeurdalene-id-2385.theupsstorelocal.com/


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> Oops, yes, I keep forgetting about that issue. If you live close enough to the border, how about getting a PO Box at one of those UPS or similar stores, that you can use as an out-of-state mail drop? :mischief:


Nope.

Looked into it haha.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

False Alarm!

I'm an idiot haha :dizzy:

I didn't realize that most of these blends are only sold in bulk...didn't look at the bulk sections. I can secure some! :thumb:


----------



## ptyrider2 (Jan 31, 2009)

Branzig said:


> I also suggest you skip the "3-step" packing method. I hate that method and think it's part of the reason so many novice pipers can't keep their pipe lit. Youtube the frank method and learn it! It is a beautiful packing technique that'll keep your pipe smokin the whole bowl through! ipe:


Great advice!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

ptyrider2 said:


> Great advice!


Agreed!

When I take my time and actually pack my pipe correctly, I use the frank method.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> I also suggest you skip the "3-step" packing method. I hate that method and think it's part of the reason so many novice pipers can't keep their pipe lit. Youtube the frank method and learn it! It is a beautiful packing technique that'll keep your pipe smokin the whole bowl through!


I missed this on page 1, but I've said much the same many times. To me, the point of the 3-stage method is to maximize smoking time in a slow smoke competition, since one needs to be somewhat clever at getting the full ration of tobacco into the bowl and still have it smoke well. In "regular smoking", nothing so precise is required. The 3-stage method is tricky and can easily go wrong, with a poorly distributed burn pile or too tight a draw the result, while the Frank method or the air-pocket method provides a simple way to fill a pipe that is virtually foolproof.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Finally got around to looking up the Frank Method. Appears to make a lot of sense, so I'll start practicing it and see how much it changes the experience.


----------



## Dagesh (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you watch the old guy with the bad sound? I enjoyed watching him light it.

I can't speak for its practice but I enjoyed the videos by PipesMagazine:

Tobacco Pipe Packing Methods - The Frank Method - YouTube

Tobacco Pipe Packing Methods - The Air Pocket Method - YouTube


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Dagesh said:


> Did you watch the old guy with the bad sound? I enjoyed watching him light it.
> 
> I can't speak for its practice but I enjoyed the videos by PipesMagazine:
> 
> ...


Yep, looked at the video too. Tried the method and I must be doing it right, because now I've got an effortless, cool draw, and stays lit as long as I keep a steady puffing cadence. Using it on a pipe that gets gurgly sometimes, and so far no trouble.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> Yep, looked at the video too. Tried the method and I must be doing it right, because now I've got an effortless, cool draw, and stays lit as long as I keep a steady puffing cadence. Using it on a pipe that gets gurgly sometimes, and so far no trouble.


Yep! You did it right!

I have found the Frank method to be pretty flawless. Makes everything smoke cooler, easier, and less bowl maintenance :thumb:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Branzig said:


> Yep! You did it right!
> 
> I have found the Frank method to be pretty flawless. Makes everything smoke cooler, easier, and less bowl maintenance :thumb:


The air-pocket is really just a Frank without the gravity fill, one full step easier. :smile: Also known as the cannonball, musketball, and wad, the air-pocket seems to work really well too.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

freestoke said:


> The air-pocket is really just a Frank without the gravity fill, one full step easier. :smile: Also known as the cannonball, musketball, and wad, the air-pocket seems to work really well too.


I like to use the frank method for my looser/finer cut blends.
When I have a broken flake or I decide I want to rub out a flake, I always use the air pocket method. Keeps those flake chunks burning like a champ! :thumb:


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Huh? There _is_ nothing nicer than a Missouri Meerschaum cob. If you are dead-set against cobs for some reason, then my recommendation is to go on EBay and find some inexpensive name-brand used pipes, like Peterson, Nording, Stanwell, Savinelli, Comoy, etc... Avoid no-name Chinese pipes. Dr. Grabows aren't that great. You'd be better off just getting an E.A. Carey's pipe from their website. They are several steps above Grabows and at the same price range. Actually, their Duncan Hill Aerosphere series pipes are pretty good. I own 2 of them. They are great smokers, and look outstanding. You might want to check out their website at E.A. Carey Smokeshop.

As for tobaccos, for starting out on a budget, nothing is better than Prince Albert. Next, I would recommend Gawath-Hoggarth Lousiana Flake for a stronger smoke. You can branch out from there.



GreenSkyy said:


> I have been getting very interested in trying a pipe and have done tons of research. There is just so many variables out there to make my head spin. Different pipe materials, seems like an infinite number of pipe tobacco blends to choose from, seasoning a new pipe, tobacco storage, pipe maintenance, etc, etc.
> 
> I have done a lot of searching before posting, but haven't really found an all around answer.
> 
> ...


----------



## TMadsen (Feb 8, 2014)

This thread is freaking awesome!! So much knowledge in here for someone like me, just about to get started 

I was set on a briar starter set, but this thread has changed my mind. On Tuesday (when) I get paid, I will order a couple of corn cobs and 5-6 samples of tobacco, with a tool and ton of cleaners 

Can you guys give a few suggestion of great tobaccos to try??

I'd like to try a few, maybe two of the main kinds.

Thanks for pouring all your knowledge at us new guys!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

That's hard to do, because everyone's tastes are different, especially pipe smokers. Since you've been a cigar smoker, you probably don't need to start with really mild stuff. 4 Noggins samplers are great. For English blends, I would recommend Britts Balkan. For something sweet, Lord Methley. For a good Virginia Perique (VaPer), Gawaith-Hoggarth Lousianna Flake, and for a good Lakeland blend, I don't think there is anything better than Gawith-Hoggarth Ennerdale.

There are two other blends of special note. _McClelland's Plumb Cake_ is a wonderful, sweet, smokey blend that receives the highest ratings from just about everyone that has smoked it. It bridges the gap between English blends and aromatics, with some of the best characteristics of both. But, you have to smoke it slowly or it will bite. The other option is to smoke in a filtered pipe, like a Missouri Meerschaum. The filters stop the bite.

The other blend is _Seattle Pipe Club's Mississippi River._ It can be a little difficult to find, because it always seems to be out of stock and on backorder. It's a great Red Virginia with Oriental, Latakia and Perique in it that creates an almost indescribable taste and aroma. Smokes cool and burns well. This tobacco has a very loyal following, and I know many pipe smokers who will allow nothing else in their pipe.

It may be helpful for you to go to This thread is freaking awesome!! So much knowledge in here for someone like me, just about to get started 

I was set on a briar starter set, but this thread has changed my mind. On Tuesday (when) I get paid, I will order a couple of corn cobs and 5-6 samples of tobacco, with a tool and ton of cleaners 

Can you guys give a few suggestion of great tobaccos to try??

I'd like to try a few, maybe two of the main kinds.

Thanks for pouring all your knowledge at us new guys![/QUOTE]


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

That's hard to do, because everyone's tastes are different, especially pipe smokers. Since you've been a cigar smoker, you probably don't need to start with really mild stuff. 4 Noggins samplers are great. For English blends, I would recommend Britts Balkan. For something sweet, Lord Methley. For a good Virginia Perique (VaPer), Gawaith-Hoggarth Lousianna Flake, and for a good Lakeland blend, I don't think there is anything better than Gawith-Hoggarth Ennerdale.

There are two other blends of special note. _McClelland's Plumb Cake_ is a wonderful, sweet, smokey blend that receives the highest ratings from just about everyone that has smoked it. It bridges the gap between English blends and aromatics, with some of the best characteristics of both. But, you have to smoke it slowly or it will bite. The other option is to smoke in a filtered pipe, like a Missouri Meerschaum. The filters stop the bite.

The other blend is _Seattle Pipe Club's Mississippi River._ It can be a little difficult to find, because it always seems to be out of stock and on backorder. It's a great Red Virginia with Oriental, Latakia and Perique in it that creates an almost indescribable taste and aroma. Smokes cool and burns well. This tobacco has a very loyal following, and I know many pipe smokers who will allow nothing else in their pipe.

It may be helpful for you to go to http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/ and http://luxurytobaccoreviews.com/. Between the two, I think they have reviews on just about every tobacco ever made.

Good luck.



TMadsen said:


> This thread is freaking awesome!! So much knowledge in here for someone like me, just about to get started
> 
> I was set on a briar starter set, but this thread has changed my mind. On Tuesday (when) I get paid, I will order a couple of corn cobs and 5-6 samples of tobacco, with a tool and ton of cleaners
> 
> ...


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

First, let me apologize for the double-post. I have no idea how that happened. Next, a correction. In the previous post, I mistakenly attributed Plum Cake to Mclelland. Plum Cake is actually made by MacBaren. My apologies.....


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

TMadsen said:


> Can you guys give a few suggestion of great tobaccos to try??
> 
> *I'd like to try a few, maybe two of the main kinds.
> *
> Thanks for pouring all your knowledge at us new guys!


I would get a nice VA blend like Samuel Gawith FVF or Orlik Golden Slices or maybe C&D Opening Night

And for an English/Balkan I think any of the Frog Morton's line is a good place to start. If you crave a more "meaty" taste with a good hit of latakia maybe go with some H&H Larry's Blend or a nice tasty bowl of Dan's Tobacco Midnight Ride.

Welcome to your new addiction by the way! ipe:


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Great info here, thanks to everyone for providing it... Going to go out this weekend and see if I can find someplace local that sells pipes and carries a good stock of different things to try..Like Lance (GreenSkyy), I very much enjoyed the taste of the Spectre cigar and definitely will be looking for the suggested Larry's Blend. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if I'll actually be able to find it close by..Don't recall my local B&M having anything pipe related on my couple of not so great trips in there. One downside to living in/around smaller less populated cities, I guess.

Will be doing a search to see if there's anyplace within a few counties around that would have some good stuff to try, hopefully I'll be able to officially put up my "New Piper Fish" post by tomorrow evening! :woohoo:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> will be looking for the suggested Larry's Blend. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if I'll actually be able to find it close by..Don't recall my local B&M having anything pipe related on my couple of not so great trips in there. One downside to living in/around smaller less populated cities, I guess.


Unfortunately I think you are correct in that you won't be finding Larry's Blend at a B&M. But it has little to do with your town size. When it comes to good tinned tobacco you almost have to exclusively order it, unless you have one heck of a stocked B&M.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Unfortunately I think you are correct in that you won't be finding Larry's Blend at a B&M. But it has little to do with your town size. When it comes to good tinned tobacco you almost have to exclusively order it, unless you have one heck of a stocked B&M.


Went about 2-3 hours north to pick up a craigslist buy the other week and happened by the B&M there. Was a very nice place, lots inventory for just about everything..but that's too far to travel on a shopping trip...I'm sure I can find something to sample this weekend and put in a small order in the next couple of days though.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Branzig said:


> Unfortunately I think you are correct in that you won't be finding Larry's Blend at a B&M. But it has little to do with your town size. When it comes to good tinned tobacco you almost have to exclusively order it, unless you have one heck of a stocked B&M.


...and you happen to live in Hamburg, PA. I think Cigars International's superstore may be the only B&M that might have a slim chance of carrying Larry's Blend. But it's easy enough to get online, and for much less than a B&M would charge anyway.

Still haven't been to the CI store, and it's only a half hour drive from my Mom's house. Definitely gonna get out there eventually.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> I'm sure I can find something to sample this weekend and put in a small order in the next couple of days though.


Of course it won't make it by this weekend, but Pipes & Cigars has loads of bulk tobaccos you can buy an ounce or two of on the cheap. An ounce of H&H Larry's blend is only $2.95. I'd recommend you peruse their bulk tobaccos and pick up an ounce of anything that looks interesting. Keep an eye out for Seattle Pipe Club's Plum Pudding. It's a wonderful lat blend that comes as a crumble kake (picture breaking up a wet, rotten piece of MDF that you found under some leaves in the back yard) You'll also want to sample H&H Anniversary Kake. Go nuts!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Of course it won't make it by this weekend, but Pipes & Cigars has loads of bulk tobaccos you can buy an ounce or two of on the cheap. An ounce of H&H Larry's blend is only $2.95. I'd recommend you peruse their bulk tobaccos and pick up an ounce of anything that looks interesting. Keep an eye out for Seattle Pipe Club's Plum Pudding. It's a wonderful lat blend that comes as a crumble kake (picture breaking up a wet, rotten piece of MDF that you found under some leaves in the back yard) You'll also want to sample H&H Anniversary Kake. Go nuts!


Don't tell me that..already went nuts lately ordering cigars.  If I go nuts this soon on pipe related things I'm likely to be sleeping in the back yard.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

Drez_ said:


> Don't tell me that..already went nuts lately ordering cigars.  If I go nuts this soon on pipe related things I'm likely to be sleeping in the back yard.


Well yes, but 'nuts' with cigars = ~$200.00

'Nuts' with pipe tobacco samples = ~$50.00


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Emperor Zurg said:


> Well yes, but 'nuts' with cigars = ~$200.00
> 
> *'Nuts' with pipe tobacco samples = ~$50.00*


Very true. You can get a great range of styles and belnds to sample for well under 100 bucks. And it will last you forever. Win/Win/Win


----------



## TMadsen (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations! Actually I have never been a cigar smoker before, except for a trip to Cuba and a few NYEs  Would your recommendations still be the same?

Info, I smoked cigarettes for years but quit about 4 years ago, so something mild to start with might not be such a bad idea...

I also wrote an email to Pipes and Cigars and here is what they recommended from their bulk section:

- Lane 1-Q
- SHPC Trout Stream

and 

- Balkan Supreme
- H&H Victorian Stroll

Thue

Ps. not sure why it didn't include my quote of Gigmaster?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Hey there, Thue!

If yer interested in pipes I strongly suggest picking up a Misouri Meerschaum corn cob pipe (a few bucks) and a pouch of Prince Albert or Carter Hall (again just a few bucks.

That less than 10$ outlay will set ya up to learn the basics of pipe smoking with a very forgiving pipe and forgiving tobacco.

If a week later yer still enjoying the pipe we here will have enough suggestions for you to overwhelm you!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, if you smoked cigs years ago, ya might prefer stronger tasting tobacco's.


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Gigmaster said:


> ... I mistakenly attributed Plum Cake to Mclelland. Plum Cake is actually made by MacBaren. My apologies.....


I'm constantly getting those two companies mixed up. It must be the similarity of their names.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

Let's talk about Latakia. 

Manna from Heaven for some, and Hell's own brimstone for others. Personally, I love the stuff. 

So, for the purpose of this thread, let's discuss the virtues of this fine smokey leaf.

* Do you feel there's a clear distinction between English and Balkan blends?
* What specific products would you consider mild, medium, and strong Latakia blends? How about "lat bombs"?
* For someone wanting to explore the distinctions between Syrian and Cyprian Latakia, what would you recommend?
* Are there any good crossover blends which contain both aromatic toppings and Latakia?
* Any other thoughts, advice or recommendations about this topic?


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

cpmcdill said:


> Let's talk about Latakia.
> 
> Manna from Heaven for some, and Hell's own brimstone for others. Personally, I love the stuff.
> 
> ...


I like this! OK!

-YES, definitely a clear distinction to me. I can pick out the nice umph of Orientals and Turkish tobaccos in a Balkan which makes for (IMO) a much more interesting smoke!
-*Mild:* SG Squadron Leader, Mississippi River, Red Raparee and maybe Yenidje Highlander.* Medium:* Frog Morton(s), Dan's Midnight Ride, Black Mallory, and Larry's Blend. *Strong:* Nightcap, Black House, Star Of The East, Penzance, and Pirate Kake. The only *"lat bomb"* I have ever encountered was Old Ironsides. And it is a bomber :lol:
-I used the two Three Oak blends to learn the difference personally. All I can really recommend there. 
-Is your defination of a "cross-over" anything with Lat in it that isn't an English/Balkan/Oriental? If so then I guess Samuel Gawith Navy Flake, even though it isn't an aromatic really, just rum topped. I am sure there is a Lakeland with lat. 
-I love Latakia! I love how versatile it can be in a blend. It can smooth out a rough Oriental blend and it makes those Balkan's oh so creamy. I also love stout English blends where it smells and tastes like you are licking a charred log out of a fire pit :lol: Latakia rocks!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

cpmcdill said:


> * Do you feel there's a clear distinction between English and Balkan blends?
> * What specific products would you consider mild, medium, and strong Latakia blends? How about "lat bombs"?
> * For someone wanting to explore the distinctions between Syrian and Cyprian Latakia, what would you recommend?
> * Are there any good crossover blends which contain both aromatic toppings and Latakia?
> * Any other thoughts, advice or recommendations about this topic?


I have no idea what people mean when they use the terms "English" and "Balkan", because people use the terms differently. I quit trying to figure it out; I just call everything Balkan, doing my part to add even more confusion.

Mild: Ashbury 
Medium: Caravan
Strong: Odyssey

Couldn't say as to the Syrian/Cyprian comparison. I would have had an opinion at one time, but I haven't smoked anything with Syrian in quite a while.

Don't know; I sure hope not...

Lakakia is something I can take or leave; I do enjoy it in mixes like Caravan, but heavy latakia just feels like eating dirt to me. The one tobacco I really like solely for the latakia is Samuel Gawith's Chocolate Flake. I don't know if it's the chocolate, or they just hit the right ratio for me, but it's good stuff.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry. I must've been confused. Most of my recommendations would still be valid. Ennerdale and VA Flake may be a bit stout for a tyro, but the others are nice and mild. I'd start with a 4Noggins Aromatic Sampler. You can't hardly go wrong with that, and at only $19.00 or so for 4 or 5 tobaccos, it's a steal. And you get a full 1-ounce (that's a good bit of tobacco, enough for more than a dozen bowls in an average sized pipe) of each type...more than enough for a fair evaluation. Then you can move up to other tobaccos after you have learned the ropes.



TMadsen said:


> Thanks for the recommendations! Actually I have never been a cigar smoker before, except for a trip to Cuba and a few NYEs  Would your recommendations still be the same?
> 
> Info, I smoked cigarettes for years but quit about 4 years ago, so something mild to start with might not be such a bad idea...
> 
> ...


----------

